# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Mund ta shifni pak.

## Wxp

Ju jeni përjashtuar nga forumi me këtë arsye:
Reklama per forume te tjera.

Dita kur mund të hyni përsëri në forum: Asnjëherë

Pershendetje,jam Lazo para pak ditesh Albo me ka kthyer emrin dhe ne disa postime qe kam bere kane qene rreth chatit.albasoul.com!
Sepse nuk e kuptoj nje perjashtim te tille..

----------


## Albo

Nga ajo llogari u jane bere reklama me mesazhe private anetareve te forumit dhe ajo llogari u mbyll ne forum duke e perjashtuar nga forumi me arsyen perkatese. Reklamat e paautoriuzara ne forum te cdo lloji nuk tolerohen dhe personat qe i bejne perjashtohen nga forumi ne menyre permanente.

Ke qene ti qe ke bere ato reklama apo dikush tjeter qe eshte futur ne forum me llogarine tende, ne kete gje nuk e vertetojme dot. Eshte pergjegjesia juaj si anetar i ketij forumi qe te mos ndani fjalekalimin tuaj me anetare te tjere, dhe nese futeni ne forum nga kompjutera publike ne shkolla apo net-kafe, duhet te dilni nga forumi sa here qe mbaroni se shfletuari nga forumi. Nese nuk e beni kete gje, emri juaj do te ngelet i identifikuar ne forum, dhe kushdo qe ulet e perdor te njejtin kompjuter mund te abuzoje me llogarine tuaj dhe mund te shkruaje ne forum me emrin tuaj.

Albo

----------


## Wxp

Je me se i qarte Albo dhe sinqerishte eshte gabimi im qe i besova dikujt password por nuk isha fare ne dijeni te kesaj gjeje..
Faleminderit,dhe mendje per her tjeter thuaj.

----------


## hof

Ah yes, kill the competition! Na mesoi mire xhaxhi Enveri  :ngerdheshje:

----------

